# Great recipe for Cobia



## cvstrat (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a cooking method I use often for fish like sheepshead and flounder, but I recently gave it a shot with cobia and it was excellent.

I'm a writer, and I've started doing how-to's on my site for cooking. Hoping to catch my first one this year! Scroll down about halfway for the recipe.

Enjoy

Chris

Cobia in cast iron skillet with thyme and butter.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Chris;
That looks delicious. I'll have to try that.
I grew up w/ meals being cooked on cast iron and still use them today.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW ! Looooooooks Awsome! Will be trying this. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Really the only thing cobia needs is a pinch of salt and a dash of pepper. It really comes ready to eat.


----------



## cvstrat (Mar 30, 2015)

floridafisherman said:


> Really the only thing cobia needs is a pinch of salt and a dash of pepper. It really comes ready to eat.


From the looks of your post history, you appear to be the most politically educated, most fish catching, best sports analyzing, and generally sophisticated person I've ever seen online. Plus you're really good at summing all of these advanced thoughts into one or two sentence absolutes that us lesser beings can understand, which you generously pepper the forum with on a regular basis. PFF is lucky to have you sir.

For the rest of us, who don't feel the need to be elitist when it comes to preparing fish, there are endless flavor possibilities worth exploring, even on something as naturally delicious as tuna, wahoo, or even cobia.

Since it's obvious your culinary prowess is far beyond mine, I won't bother trying to explain the concepts of aromatics and butter as subtle flavor enhancers, I'd be way out of my league.

For what it's worth, I'd put this recipe up against your salt and pepper cobia any day - and win.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

That escalated quickly....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

cvstrat said:


> From the looks of your post history, you appear to be the most politically educated, most fish catching, best sports analyzing, and generally sophisticated person I've ever seen online. Plus you're really good at summing all of these advanced thoughts into one or two sentence absolutes that us lesser beings can understand, which you generously pepper the forum with on a regular basis. PFF is lucky to have you sir.
> 
> For the rest of us, who don't feel the need to be elitist when it comes to preparing fish, there are endless flavor possibilities worth exploring, even on something as naturally delicious as tuna, wahoo, or even cobia.
> 
> ...


Wow man, you won't get me to click on your "blog" now. Let me give you some recommendations for advertising yourself, don't go on a website/ forum with a whopping 3 or 4 posts and bash someone then hope that everyone checks on your blog where you are trying to get paid for advertising. 

FYI, he was mostly kidding on that. Either way he has a right to an opinion.


----------



## cvstrat (Mar 30, 2015)

baldona523 said:


> Wow man, you won't get me to click on your "blog" now. Let me give you some recommendations for advertising yourself, don't go on a website/ forum with a whopping 3 or 4 posts and bash someone then hope that everyone checks on your blog where you are trying to get paid for advertising.
> 
> FYI, he was mostly kidding on that. Either way he has a right to an opinion.


Not fishing for views, and there are no advertisements on my site. I'll never make a dime off of my website, it's not the purpose. Just a creative outlet. I want to proactively contribute to the forum. I won't get to travel down often, but when I do I will always post detailed reports. I posted in the kayak forum first, about my first experience in the gulf that I had a few weeks ago prior to posting this. I'm a highly active member of another south florida forum, and teach new members the ropes all of the time. Now that I live in this area, I'd like to give back here any time I can.

I'm not trying to step on anyone's toes, just frustrating when you post something helpful and get threadcrapped on. Looking at his post history he does it constantly.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This place REQUIRES thick skin, a open mind and an unlimited ability to laugh at ones self. 

I like the recipe, and the sight but you have to understand that somebody somewhere on here is going to recommend dropping that filet on the pavement at least once then tossing it on the exhaust manifold of their truck before a much needed beer run AND like it. 

With that being said, lighten up. There are some really GREAT people on here and a lot of them NEVER miss a chance to rib you when they can. 

By the way, Welcome Aboard. We LOVE new recipe's on here by the way!


----------



## cvstrat (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry if I came off angry! I'm not 

I'm just glad nobody went the sashimi/ceviche route.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, has anyone ever tried Cobia sashimi/ceviche? Heard it's GREAT! :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:

p.s. - welcome aboard cvstrat! :thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking fish cv! I'll have to try that recipe out soon! Welcome to the board:thumbsup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

You'll fit in just fine!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Just Some Lunch*

Salted & Seared Venison Tenderloin, medium rare
Caramelized onions with lots of garlic/red pepper


----------

